# Where to find Observation Hive



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I am looking for a single view 10 medium frame observation hive, do you know who makes one?


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

sfisher said:


> I am looking for a single view 10 medium frame observation hive, do you know who makes one?


Do you mean 10 high ? That is high, mine is 8 med, made of cherry, I`ll make you one 10 high, cherry ?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It appears that Draper Bee has one:

http://www.draperbee.com/catalog/page7.htm#SUPER BEE


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am happy for you that you consider one costing so much as an option. Lord I am just too old or too cheap. They are beautiful.


----------

